# CPC-H help!



## NJcoder (Dec 2, 2008)

I took the CPC exam but now taking the CPC-H can anyone tell me the type of questions that differ from CPC VERSUS CPC-H?  I would like to study that area...i'm taking test in few days...thanks


----------



## Kiana (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm scheduled for the exam on 12/13/08 and the good thing is it's still multiple choice, so process of elimination is great.  The main difference per my instructor is knowing the payment methodologies.  You need to know what drives OPPS, APC etc also know the status indicators which you have listed in your HCSPCS book and ACRONYMS.    Good Luck


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Dec 2, 2008)

A great indicator of what to find on the exam, is the study guide.  I took the exam early this year and used the study guide and the ISP modules and between them they were a great resource.

Good luck!

Machelle
CPC, CPC-H, CPC-E/M


----------



## ahansen (Dec 2, 2008)

*ahansen CPC*

I am also taking the CPC-H test on December 13.  This will be my second
time since July.  The part that I failed on the test was
the CPT Surgery Section.  You need to know how to read Very Long
OP notes and code them quickly.  My instructor said NOT to take time
reading the entire OP note. But to have the Mulitple Choice answers in 
front of you then read them and then pick out key words from the OP 
note so that you can eliminate the wrong answers.  I hope this helps,
Good Luck to All of us.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Dec 2, 2008)

I happened to stumble across a 2008 CPC-H practice mock exam on ebay believe it or not ... it's from a legit company, "Ritecode" ... they e-mail it to you. 

I'm purchasing it in the next few minutes, it couldn't hurt and it's only $30 or something ... I'm scheduled to take the CPC-H next week 12/13, as well.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-CPC-H-Codi...temQQimsxZ20081118?IMSfp=TL081118116005r29977


I hope we all pass


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Dec 2, 2008)

Kiana said:


> also know the status indicators which you have listed in your HCSPCS book




I can't seem to find it, what page is it on are around what area ? I found the status modifiers.


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Dec 2, 2008)

I am schedualed to take the 2008 CPC-H on 12-6-08. I really hope i pass it the first time but if i don't how long do i have to take the retest ? Someone told me till Feb because they won't have the 2008 tests after and i will be forced to take the 2009. Is there any truth to that ? I will be contacting AAPC this afternoon to verify this information but i just wanted some feed back first. Thanks


----------



## cbarb8891 (Dec 2, 2008)

*ICD-9 volume 1&2 verses volume 1,2,& 3*

Would some one mind explaining the difference between ICD-9-CM volumes 1&2 and ICD-9 volumes 1,2 &3 (hospital) manuals?

Can the hospital edition be used for the CPC study and exam.

Thank You.


----------



## tkrainatz (Dec 2, 2008)

I am retaking the CPC exam in December.  I am studying much harder, working with on line exams and the exam book.  But I still feel I need some guidance.  Can anyone give me suggestions so I can pass this time.  I did not fail the whole exam.


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Dec 2, 2008)

cbarb8891 said:


> Would some one mind explaining the difference between ICD-9-CM volumes 1&2 and ICD-9 volumes 1,2 &3 (hospital) manuals?
> 
> Can the hospital edition be used for the CPC study and exam.
> 
> Thank You.



I use the ICD volume 1 & 2 for physician's because i do the billing for a physician's office. I don't know how detailed the hopital ICD-9 is but i do know that Volume 3 is procedure codes used by hospitals and not docotor's. Here is a decription from the AAPC, you can compare it to the decription for volumes 1 & 2. I am taking the CPC-H and was told i don't need volume 3 because it won't be on the exam. So you can use either one. Im using the physician's edition and so far no problems.

Hope this helps. 

NEW! Alert icons for POA and HAC indications, complications and co-morbidities (CCs), and major complications and co-morbidities (MCCs) — aids in reducing risk of upcoding audits and potential fines 
NEW!  ICD-9-CM Official Coding Guidelines integrated into tabular listing with the affected code(s) — one-stop code and guideline look-up 
All 2009 new and revised codes with a summary of all code changes plus official ICD-9-CM  Appendixes — using official and updated information is essential to complying with HIPAA and getting paid 
Over 500 descriptions of complex codes — takes the guesswork out of choosing the right code 
Intuitive icons for Age and Sex edits, new or revised text, 4th and 5th digit requirements — helps ensure specificity and validity 
V Code designation icons — recognize when V codes can be used only as primary or additional diagnoses 
AHA Coding Clinic© for ICD-9-CM references noted with applicable codes — lets you know exactly where to look for more guidance 
Valid three-digit list — identify a condition or disease when an additional digit is not available 
Inpatient Prospective Payment System (IPPS) compliance icons — identify Medicare Code Edits (MCE) used to audit claims 
Color icons for “Unacceptable Principal Diagnosis” and “Non-covered Procedure”,  and “Valid O.R.” and “Non O.R.” procedures — helps you see important information at a glance 
Mapping of DRGs to MS-DRGs — know which previous DRGs link to the new MS-DRGs. 
Detailed, full-page anatomy illustrations plus over 400 code-specific illustrations that have been integrated into the book — allows better interpretation of clinical notes to help you code with more specificity 
Spiral binding with color tabs for quick look-ups — find the right code quickly 
Inpatient hospital and payer coders should buy ICD-9-CM Volumes 1-3 
Physician coders and outpatient facility coders should buy ICD-9-CM Volumes 1-2 
ICD9CM Coding Guidelines 2008-2009 
ICD-9-CM Official Coding Guidelines Summary of Changes


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Dec 2, 2008)

tkrainatz said:


> I am retaking the CPC exam in December.  I am studying much harder, working with on line exams and the exam book.  But I still feel I need some guidance.  Can anyone give me suggestions so I can pass this time.  I did not fail the whole exam.



My best advise it to go with you first answer. Do not change. Think long think wrong is what i believe  Also, someone metioned about the Op notes being so long. I agree with what she wrote. Don't sit there and read everyone and then code. It will take forever. What i do is look up my dx first. If it is A B C D and the correct dx is in A and C then i don't bother with the other two. That's what helps me. Also try and time youself. You have 150 questions and 5 hours to take the test. So try not to spend more than a minute of each one. Answer the ones you know first, and then ones you don't know, skip and put a lil mark next to it so you don't over look it when you come back. Get a good nights rest, good breakfast. Not too much because you don't want to be too full but just enough so your not hungry. Take a nice warm bath the night before and a hot shower the morning of. Bring peppermints or gum to keep you awake. And relax,, don't stress the small stuff. Don't try and beat the clock, just work around it. If you take a minute of each question you should have more than enough time to come back and do the one's you had trouble with.


----------



## cinnamon (Dec 2, 2008)

laurieny2002@yahoo.com said:


> I took the CPC exam but now taking the CPC-H can anyone tell me the type of questions that differ from CPC VERSUS CPC-H?  I would like to study that area...i'm taking test in few days...thanks



I took my test of CPC-H on Nov 22, 2008. Awaiting Results now. You need to bring your 2008 ICD-9, CPT (AMA), and HCPCS. Tests consist of Medical Terminology(prefix, suffixes,etc, ICD-9, CPT, HCPCS, Surgery, Anesthesia, E/M, Pathology, Radiology, Medicine, and Modifiers. It's 150 questions with lots of coding scenarios at self-pace as long as done with that 5 hours.
Some people finish fast, but I took my allowable time of 5 hours to make sure my answers were correct. CPC-H is the Hospital version, and it shows that it pays more than the CPC (when I looked at the career survey pay ranges), 

CPC
The CPC® examination is designed to evaluate a
physician practice coder's knowledge of:

Section 1: Surgery and Modifiers
10000 (9), 20000 (10), 30000 (10), 
40000 (10), 50000 (11), 60000 (10)

Section 2:
Evaluation and Management (10), Anesthesia (8),
Radiology (9), Laboratory and Pathology (10),
Medicine (10)

Section 3: Medical Concepts
Medical Terminology (8), Anatomy and Physiology
(8), ICD-9-CM (10), HCPCS (5), Coding Guidelines (6), Practice Management (6)



The CPC-H
Section 1: Medical Concepts
Medical Terminology (10), Anatomy (10), Coding
Guidelines (10), Payment Methodologies (15),
Compliance (5)

Section 2:
Code Assignment ICD-9-CM Vols 1 & 2 (30),
CPT® (20), HCPCS (10)


Section 3: Coding Applications
Surgery and Modifiers (40)

Also ask your local chapter which books are available for the test, since my test results was held due to I signed up for CPC, but at the exam only two test books of CPC-H and CPC-P were available. And i was unaware of this matter. If you select CPC exam  and the exam proctor gives you a choice of only the  CPC-H and CPC-P test books , let the chapter know this could hold up your tests results in Quality. I'm glad I found this out today when I called on my tests results.


----------



## NJcoder (Dec 3, 2008)

Will the medical terminolgy and Anotomy portion of the test be open book? Can we use our books or we only use them for the coding?
Thanks


----------



## cinnamon (Dec 3, 2008)

*Yes! all open book,Take Your Time. 150 Questions!*



laurieny2002@yahoo.com said:


> Will the medical terminolgy and Anotomy portion of the test be open book? Can we use our books or we only use them for the coding?
> Thanks





Yes. it's all open book. bring your 2008 icd-9, AMA cpt, & HCPCS. if you retake after jan 1 2009, your have to use your 2009 books for the tests. The CPC and CPC-P is easier to take. but if you trying to get more salary. Take the CPC-H, it somewhat hard not as hard as AHIMA CCS. Good Luck!


----------

